# Replacing hose/regulator/valve Help



## meatstick (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a Landmann smoky mountain 34" vertical propane smoker. I can not get my temp to go higher than 145 degrees. No matter where I turn the dial high or low the flame stays the same. I contacted the company and they said replace the hose/regulator and it was going to cost $48. I think this is a lot, so.... I have been reading a lot of threads and seen where people are buying adjustable regulator hoses that have a needle valve in it. My question is will any type of hose work or is there something I should be concerned about (blowing something up)? The one that I seen (link below) someone use was rated for 0-30 psi and as long as you don't have it on the "high" setting it's okay use. It was a high pressure hose... does this matter?

here is the link:


Thanks in advance


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

meatstick said:


> I have a Landmann smoky mountain 34" vertical propane smoker. I can not get my temp to go higher than 145 degrees. No matter where I turn the dial high or low the flame stays the same. I contacted the company and they said replace the hose/regulator and it was going to cost $48. I think this is a lot, so.... I have been reading a lot of threads and seen where people are buying adjustable regulator hoses that have a needle valve in it. My question is will any type of hose work or is there something I should be concerned about (blowing something up)? The one that I seen (link below) someone use was rated for 0-30 psi and as long as you don't have it on the "high" setting it's okay use. It was a high pressure hose... does this matter?
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> ...


You should be fine with this high pressure hose.  Only thing is that you may need additional brass fittings/adaptors to seat up to your specific burner assembly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2017)

These work fine, I have a couple of them & in most cases they will hook right up to your burner.

Al


----------



## meatstick (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome... Thanks for the help guys


----------



## meatstick (Mar 2, 2017)

Does it make a difference to get a 20 or 30 psi one?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

meatstick said:


> Does it make a difference to get a 20 or 30 psi one?


Go 30:  you can always step it up or down as need be.  I'd rather have the additional 10# to play with as I see fit.


----------



## meatstick (Mar 2, 2017)

Great... Thanks again


----------



## meatstick (Mar 6, 2017)

Update... So I decided to take a part my smoker to see if I could give it a good cleaning in hopes that it would help with my issue and save some money. I ran a thin piece of wire in all the openings that have to do with the propane and cleaned everything up. I assembled everything back together turned the propane on and test for leaks. Everything seemed to be working fine. My smoke was able to get up to 300 degrees with no problem. Long story short I saved about 30 bucks not buying the parts. Just a heads up if anyone else has the same problems.


----------

